

Ask HN: Tips to find an iOS developer position *starting in 3 months*? - ratsimihah

I&#x27;ll be graduating in 3 months and I want to work as an iOS developer. I have one app in the App Store I published with Stanford, and I will have another app published shortly with an open-source company as part of GSoC 2013. I have a 3-months head start in my job hunt, and I&#x27;ve already started getting in touch with companies, but most of them are looking for immediate hires. Any tips on how to improve my chances of finding good opportunities?
======
superails
Start practicing to interview and getting your resume/CV in order. Start
contacting recruiters; they will take a long time to get you into the system.
Be wary of recruiters that ask for doc versions of your resume because it
means they will be editing it, though you might not care if you're just trying
to get a job. Either grab a .info site to host your resume/CV or just link to
LinkedIn in your paper copy. You want some sort of semi-permanent online
version of your CV/resume so that when a recruiter finds it years from now in
their database, maybe they can see the more recent version without having to
contact you as if you were a college grad (since that is the copy of the
CV/resume they'd have). Link to your open source project/profile in your
resume. Personally I think GitHub is loads better than Google code, but since
your stuff is in Google code, you might just link to the project(s) you worked
on.

I'm sure you do, but ensure your LinkedIn account (used by recruiters more
than anything else) is in top-shape. You may want a Careers 2.0 profile
([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/)),
though it is still pretty limited in scope, jobwise. Subscribe for alerts for
relevant searches in [http://www.indeed.com/](http://www.indeed.com/).

Make sure you also have G+, Twitter, FB, etc. cleaned up and looking nice.

The main thing is to start now with all of this. Don't wait 2 months.

Finally the #1 way to find new jobs is networking. Not schmoozing/douchebag-
networking, but through friends/family/friends of family. Every job except for
my first that I've gotten was through a friend, family member or co-worker.

Also, getting involved actively in local groups that code and not just present
is a great idea. Nothing wrong with going to presentations, etc. also
[http://www.meetup.com/find/](http://www.meetup.com/find/) (iOS in Stanford:
[http://ios-development.meetup.com/cities/us/ca/stanford/?off...](http://ios-
development.meetup.com/cities/us/ca/stanford/?offset=32)), but don't be a
cheeseball and try to meet everyone. Just be normal.

~~~
ratsimihah
Thanks for the extensive reply. I am not sure where you saw that my code was
in Google Code, but it's actually all in Github :) (github.com/hery)

